# Sunday June 1st 2014 Nite Life car club Show n Style indoor & outdoor Car show & hop



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

*Sunday June 1st 2014 Nite Life car club Show n Style indoor & outdoor Car show & hop*

SAVE THE DATE. For more info call 805-680-6339.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo. TTT for Nite Life...


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

SALUDOS NITE LIFE IMPRESSIONS IS HAVING DINNER DANCE THROW BACK STILO NEW YEAR PARTY BLVD NIGHTS STILO TICKETS ARE ON SALE COME OUT AND ENJOY A FIRME NIGHT OF FOOD DANCING AND LOW LOWS LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS THERE WILL BE OVER NIGHT SECURITY YOU GUYS CAN LEAVE YOUR CARS AND PIK THEM UP IN THE MORNING WE WANT ALL GENTE TO HAVE A FIRME TIME AND GET HOME SAFE FOR MORE INFO CHEK OUT FLYERS ON SHOWS &EVENTS ORALE HAVE FIRME MERRRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL NITE LIFE MEMBERS FROM IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:drama:"BOSS LIFE" WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World c.c will be there.. Morning bumb... :thumbsup: TTT for another bad ass show..


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ibe ready by june:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this years show bro


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT , ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW ....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT we are at it again flyer coming soon thank for the support homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Xmas Eve bump...


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

OLDTOWN CC will be there always a good show and great weather :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SOUND GOOD FAMILY COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Happy New Year Nite Life!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

T T T Best of Friends will be there to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! LATIN LUXURY CC will be there to support !!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bird said:


> Happy New Year Nite Life!!


SAME TO U BIRD....AND EVERYONE ELSE AS WELL


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec Image C.C. Bakersfield will be to support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Aztec Image C.C. Bakersfield will be to support


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


:wave:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Qvo LOKOS nice to see u last Sunday AZTEC PRIDE CC WILL B THERE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I've always wanted to go.....going to check schedule
Now that car is ready & hopefully take some DELEGATION CEN CAL rides also


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> I've always wanted to go.....going to check schedule
> Now that car is ready & hopefully take some DELEGATION CEN CAL rides also


U won't be disappointed homie hopefully u can make


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE U THERE FAM BAM CAN'T WAIT FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT STREET STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo a todos...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo a todos...


 Was up Homie !!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Any word on those pre regs?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Any word on those pre regs?


Was up homie!!! Sorry for the delay. Hit me up to get to your info and I will get it to you ASAP !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO WON DA DPR LAST YEAR''POST PIC


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> WHO WON DA DPR LAST YEAR''POST PIC


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> BTTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

The PRE registration is available fellas any other questions let us know


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ray-13 said:


> Latin World c.c will be there.. Morning bumb... :thumbsup: TTT for another bad ass show..


Hey our PRE reg is up you guys need some copies


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup:


BTTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Few more touch ups and be ready for the show:yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

It mail me tha reg [email protected] thank LOKO


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Qvo homie


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Bird said:


> TTT





relax63 said:


> It mail me tha reg [email protected] thank LOKO


Already Sent .Thank you


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Good show good people :worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics Los Angeles are getting ready :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT...FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN THE......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> TTT...FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS IN THE......
> View attachment 1129153


x3


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Per-Registration forms now available. PM me or call 805 680-6339 or 805 448-4580


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Always a great show!! You must register now if you are trying to get indoors!! Nite life will treat you good!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bird said:


> Always a great show!! You must register now if you are trying to get indoors!! Nite life will treat you good!!


im calling the homies tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Bird said:


> Always a great show!! You must register now if you are trying to get indoors!! Nite life will treat you good!!



THANKS BIRD.....TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> THANKS BIRD.....TTT


No problem Benny!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ttmft✌


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TtT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning Bump !!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Always a great show. The guys from Nite life will treat you well!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> bttt





Bird said:


> Always a great show. The guys from Nite life will treat you well!!


 Thank you for the support over they years!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> Thank you for the support over they years!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T~ nite life c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

CJAY said:


> TTT





lowdude13 said:


> ~T~T~T~ nite life c.c.:thumbsup:





CHATO said:


> TTT





Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE IN FULL EFFECT!!! TTT!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

Will there be move in on sunday morning? . I was planning to do the lowrider fest after dark in the OC on saturday then hit nitelife on sunday morning.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Brown ale 68 said:


> Will there be move in on sunday morning? . I was planning to do the lowrider fest after dark in the OC on saturday then hit nitelife on sunday morning.


Move in on sunday morning from 6am to 10am outdoor only


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Brown ale 68 said:


> Will there be move in on sunday morning? . I was planning to do the lowrider fest after dark in the OC on saturday then hit nitelife on sunday morning.


If you need more info call Danny 805 680-6339


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Move in on sunday morning from 6am to 10am outdoor only


Good looking out vani!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTMFT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ WILL BE THERE TAKING PIXS AND SUPPORTING NITE LIFE FAM BAM


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Can u email me a per reg [email protected]


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

pimp slap said:


> Can u email me a per reg [email protected]


Done !! Thank you


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Gabino Barrera said:


> View attachment 1184122


TTT



Gabino Barrera said:


> View attachment 1184130


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

One month away!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pay out for da hop;;;;;;;;;;;;dpr


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

as allways best show in town.....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Nite Life SB Prez (May 7, 2014)

Barba said:


> as allways best show in town.....


Thank you Jose for the support


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RollerZ Only San Diego will be there w/ "SummerTime Blues"


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

MR.SKAMS said:


> RollerZ Only San Diego will be there w/ "SummerTime Blues"


Thanks !!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:TTT...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Almost time again


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Almost time again


:thumbsup: 2 and a half weeks! 
TTT!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Barba said:


> as allways best show in town.....


Thank you Jose !! Hope all is well


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Almost time again


TTT


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY WLA will be in the house!! Can't wait, it will be a good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

NITECITY said:


> NITECITY WLA will be in the house!! Can't wait, it will be a good show. :thumbsup:


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


TTT


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS will be in duh house!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

the209legend said:


> IMPERIALS will be in duh house!!!


Thanks for the support !!!


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

what's the payout on the hops and the rules


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*BUMP*.... :inout:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Just a few more days.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> Just a few more days.


Save me that spot we talked about....lol....j/k.... :thumbsup::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

See ya at The show :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

LILRICH said:


> what's the payout on the hops and the rules


$300 for first, $200 for second. Hit up gabino Barrera for the rules, he's in charge of the hop.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*BUMP... For Nitelife CC...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmf


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room for anyone interested in going!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PAY OUT;;DPR


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ttmft!! One more day til indoor move in, two days til show time!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Ttmft!! One more day til indoor move in, two days til show time!!


ANOTHER BAD ASS SHOW IN THE 805...:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Ttmft!! One more day til indoor move in, two days til show time!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Should be another nice ass show...TtT for Nitelife!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW TOMORROW TAKING PRE-REG FOR THE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW AUGUST 17TH 2014 PLEASE STOP BY OUR BOOTH IF YOU NEED INFORMATION ABOUT THE SHOW.......


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

See y'all bright and early for registration/move in, 6 hours to go! :run: ...TTT!!!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks NITELIFE CC... Another great show... Had good time... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

On behalf of my Nite Life fam I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone who came out to our show this weekend, we hope you enjoyed yourselves. Your support us means the world to us!!


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great show guys!


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> On behalf of my Nite Life fam I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone who came out to our show this weekend, we hope you enjoyed yourselves. Your support us means the world to us!!


 :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME AGAIN , THANKS NIGHTLIFE CC...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS NITE LIFE


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks NITE LIFE!! NITECITY had a great time..:thumbsup:


----------



## groupe69 (Jun 24, 2009)

So.Cal 66


----------



## groupe69 (Jun 24, 2009)

So.cal 66


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

